
GoFundMe seized $1337, blocked my book campaign and account - RomanPushkin
https://medium.com/@romanpushkin/gofundme-seized-1337-blocked-my-book-campaign-and-account-bf25e2026c21
======
jkcmailbox
The screenshot of the CAPTCHA clearly shows that it was entered incorrectly. I
would suggest that entering syruc when the word was clearly ms7wt was more
likely the cause for rejection.

~~~
Doxin
Presumably the captcha changes after submitting, but the field doesn't clear.
The previous captcha was probably "syruc".

------
masonic
Why would a friend pay through GoFundMe, who takes a cut, rather than give to
you directly?

~~~
RomanPushkin
You've just ruined their business model. But this is how it works. Your
friends support you.

------
Rjevski
If that person donated by card they should dispute the transaction with their
card issuer.

------
alttab
It looks like fraud or money laundering or tax evasion.

Especially since you were raising a small amount, there was a single cross
border transaction, and it was for $1337 for goodness sakes.

~~~
RomanPushkin
It looks like, but it wasn't. I agree they can do whatever they want with
their users. But at least, somebody from GoFundMe should reach out and
explain. And if it happened to me, it can happen to you, and you should know
about it.

P.S. there was no cross-border, it's US-to-US transaction.

